

Cufón, the Javascript font rendering engine - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7334

======
swombat
For those who are curious, this is just an article about Cufón, the javascript
font rendering engine.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Thanks. Too long and very misleading.

------
jnorthrop
Is it ironic that the authors goes on and on about the limits of HTML,
presents a solution but doesn't actually show it in use. You're only given
links to download Cufón and an HTML sample to cut and paste.

... anyway I'll just stick to the good ol' fashion img for a title with an alt
tag if I need to have "fancy fonts" for something. It's not slick, but it is
simple and reliable.

------
pj
Do publishers have to pay special licensing fees to print a magazine or
newspaper with text in a certain font?

I don't understand how font licensing works. Is it because the web browser has
to download the font spec to someone's computer who hasn't paid for the font?

~~~
fhars
Actually, for many commercially licensed fonts, every _viewer_ must buy and
install the fonts, if they are cheap for $30 for each of regular, italic and
bold (and each other variant, if so desired) for every computer he wants to
view the document on. Mark Pilgrim had a point with his "fuck the foundries"
rant a few weeks ago, even if the tone was controversial.

~~~
access_denied
And how much dough do the font-designers see? Virtually nothing. Designing
typefaces is one of the lesser paid design professions, albeit being one of
the hardest if you want to do a good job. Foundries are just another one of
those music-newspapers- obsolete by digital age industries.

------
destrado
very very misleading title

